# Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

Hello Neal!

Thank you for reply!
I know about Iota converters - I have one, it is great modern impulse DC/AC
to DC converter.
But this TODD PC-45 is older and may have different desing that could not
allow the DC-DC convertion...

I wonder if somebody have some expirience with TODD PC-45?

Regards,
Oleg




> shred wrote:
> >
> > It should do the job of DC-DC conversion.
> > I recently bought a Iota DLS 55 amp DC-DC Power Converter on Ebay for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

I had a Todd PC-20 that worked fine as a DC/DC converter until it died a few
months ago.
Neal



> electroauto.ru wrote:
> >
> > Hello Neal!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

What is your pack voltage?
For a standard 110V AC supply to work well,
it should get between 130 and 180V DC.
Usually the capacitors in the 110V devices
are rated for 200V, so you should stay under
that at all times.
If you run the DC/DC while charging, then you
must make sure that your peak charge voltage is
lower than 200V, so you cannot use more than a
156V nominal pack, otherwise you can never do an
equalization charge.

If you run a 120V pack, this device may still work
but it may draw more current at the primary side, so
keep an eye on the temperature of the switching FET.
During deep voltage dips (accelerating when the
pack is getting empty) the DC/DC may brown out and
you need to accept that all accessories are running
from your 12V battery. Check that your device does
automatically recover from such a situation once
the pack voltage rises again.

Hope this helps,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of electroauto.ru
Sent: Sunday, March 23, 2008 8:46 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger


Hi all,

Recently I bought on eBay the TODD PC-45 power converter/charger -
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958 

I want this device as DC-DC converter - somewhere in Internet I saw the info that it can convert 100-130V DC to 12V DC. But the seller says that it is AC-DC converter/charger only and he doesn't know if it can work as DC-DC converter.

So, please, could you help me and give advice if this device can work as DC-DC converter?

Thank you very much in advance,

Regards,
Oleg

--
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/TODD-PC-45-power-converter-charger-tp16236939p16236939.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

The ordinary Todds didn't work well at 100-130V, they used to made a LV
version just for us EVers.
However they quit making that a few years ago and around the same time
switch to a new version of their converters. The new ones use a voltage
doubler to convert 120V AC into 240V AC and then rectify and convert this
voltage.

The gist is that the newer versions of the Todd are not at all compatible
with low voltage conversions, however they might work with high voltage
(240+ volts DC).

I don't know if you have the old version or the new version, I quit
bothering to keep up with them a long time ago.

If it is the old version, it might work at reduced capacity with only 100
V input, or it might burn out. There were a few folks that used to
convert the old versions to LV versions. As I recall it had something to
do with adding a few coils to the main transformers inside.

>
> Hi all,
>
> Recently I bought on eBay the TODD PC-45 power converter/charger -
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958
>
> I want this device as DC-DC converter - somewhere in Internet I saw the
> info
> that it can convert 100-130V DC to 12V DC. But the seller says that it is
> AC-DC converter/charger only and he doesn't know if it can work as DC-DC
> converter.
>
> So, please, could you help me and give advice if this device can work as
> DC-DC converter?
>
> Thank you very much in advance,
>
> Regards,
> Oleg
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/TODD-PC-45-power-converter-charger-tp16236939p16236939.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

Thank you all!

My battery pack voltage will be 144V-156V, so I guess it should work fine.




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> > What is your pack voltage?
> > For a standard 110V AC supply to work well,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

> If you run the DC/DC while charging, then you
> must make sure that your peak charge voltage is
> lower than 200V, so you cannot use more than a
> 156V nominal pack, otherwise you can never do an
> equalization charge.


That's the key, don't have it connected to the batteries while charging or 
equalizing. My pack is 180 vdc and when the pack is charging, I plan to have 
a relay that will disconnect my Todd PC-40 (pics at 
http://www.ironandwood.org/Todd40.htm)

I have a note in my EV/Charger director that specs on the PC40 say the input 
can be from 150 to 190 vdc. There is also a PDF Todd PC30 schematic made by 
Lee Hart 5/5/99 that I can put up if anybody wants it and Lee doesn't mind.


Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 66.7lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

Ah, now I recall.. The "b" models are the new ones. They have an
internal voltage doubler that converts the 120AC into 240AC. They might
work on +300 VDC conversions if you bypass the doubler, though I don't
recall hearing of anyone who has done so.

I don't think they'll work on 120VDC, even if you bypass the doubler.

> Both of mine are the red cases. I have a PC30d that works fine on my 120V
> DC system and I also have a (red) PC40b that does not. It lights up the
> red
> (fault)led when I tried it on DC. It works fine on 120V AC even after
> trying it.
>
> HTH
>
> Jim
> www.evalbum.com/804
> www.evalbum.com/425
>
> <I want this device as DC-DC converter - somewhere in Internet I saw the
> info
> that it can convert 100-130V DC to 12V DC. But the seller says that it is
> AC-DC converter/charger only and he doesn't know if it can work as DC-DC
> converter.
>
> So, please, could you help me and give advice if this device can work as
> DC-DC converter?
>
> Thank you very much in advance,
>
> Regards,
> Oleg
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> mail2web.com =96 Enhanced email for the mobile individual based on
> Microsoft=AE
> Exchange - http://link.mail2web.com/Personal/EnhancedEmail
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

Lee Hart mailed me a copy of that schematic, and gave
me permission to put it on line here:

http://www.ciciora.com/EV/pc30.pdf

As an aside, someone gave me (2) Power Source PC 75
battery chargers that look very similar to the one
referenced in the ebay add. One was good, and one was
bad so of course I took apart the bad one. Ask Derek
Barger about when I said "Of course the caps are
discharged; let me show you!" and I accidently shorted
the cap leads to the case... Anyway, when I went to
the garage to get the open one and describe it, I
ended up locking myself out. Which normally wouldn't
be so bad, but the rest of my family is in CT, which
is where I would be if it wasn't for the flu I came
down with hours before my flight. So I end up getting
stuck in the dog door (don't laugh, while I could
loose some weight, I have a small dog!). I must have
looked pretty silly 'cause I was still in my pajamas
(this flu has really got me down). Anyway, on my 75
amp versions, first the power goes through some
standard looking line filter, then a beefy looking
bridge rectifier (explaining the 0.7 PF rating on the
cover, along with the 100V-130V AC 30 Hz- 80Hz,
1040W). After the rectifier it's daisy chained to 5
identical switching power supply modules, with a 560
uF 200V input cap and a 25V output cap. There are
also two solinoid inductors on the two output leads. 
Hope that helps a little...

- Steven Ciciora


> I have a note in my EV/Charger director that specs
> on the PC40 say the input 
> can be from 150 to 190 vdc. There is also a PDF Todd
> PC30 schematic made by 
> Lee Hart 5/5/99 that I can put up if anybody wants
> it and Lee doesn't mind.




____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steven Ciciora" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 23, 2008 7:39 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger


> Lee Hart mailed me a copy of that schematic, and gave
> me permission to put it on line here:
>
> http://www.ciciora.com/EV/pc30.pdf
>
> As an aside, someone gave me (2) Power Source PC 75
> battery chargers that look very similar to the one
> referenced in the ebay add. One was good, and one was
> bad so of course I took apart the bad one. Ask Derek
> Barger about when I said "Of course the caps are
> discharged; let me show you!" and I accidently shorted
> the cap leads to the case... Anyway, when I went to
> the garage to get the open one and describe it, I
> ended up locking myself out. Which normally wouldn't
> be so bad, but the rest of my family is in CT, which
> is where I would be if it wasn't for the flu I came
> down with hours before my flight.

Hi Steve;

WHERE in Corrupticut? When ya feel better, ya gotta come up, stop by! 
Hey, be glad ya got something BIGGER than a 10 lb cat<g>! Hope you DID get 
through , and got back in the damn house before ya froze you a** off! Last 
time I did that I just busted out a pain in the garage door and got back in, 
dignity intact. Had gotten quite proficient at fixing them, with kids that 
played B' Ball in the empty garage, years ago! Only 25 miles from New Haven 
as the Rabbit flies, it IS Easter.

Seeya?

Bob, already here. BTW the Flu sucks, you feel crappy forEVer, seems 
like!

So I end up getting
> stuck in the dog door (don't laugh, while I could
> loose some weight, I have a small dog!). I must have
> looked pretty silly 'cause I was still in my pajamas
> (this flu has really got me down). Anyway, on my 75
> amp versions, first the power goes through some
> standard looking line filter, then a beefy looking
> bridge rectifier (explaining the 0.7 PF rating on the
> cover, along with the 100V-130V AC 30 Hz- 80Hz,
> 1040W). After the rectifier it's daisy chained to 5
> identical switching power supply modules, with a 560
> uF 200V input cap and a 25V output cap. There are
> also two solinoid inductors on the two output leads.
> Hope that helps a little...
>
> - Steven Ciciora
>
>
>> I have a note in my EV/Charger director that specs
>> on the PC40 say the input
>> can be from 150 to 190 vdc. There is also a PDF Todd
>> PC30 schematic made by
>> Lee Hart 5/5/99 that I can put up if anybody wants
>> it and Lee doesn't mind.
>
>
>
>
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Be a better friend, newshound, and
> know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. 
> http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

> From: "Steven Ciciora" <[email protected]>

> > Anyway, when I went to
> > the garage to get the open one and describe it, I
> > ended up locking myself out. Which normally wouldn't
> > be so bad, but the rest of my family is in CT, which
> > is where I would be if it wasn't for the flu I came
> > down with hours before my flight.
>
> So I end up getting
> > stuck in the dog door (don't laugh, while I could
> > loose some weight, I have a small dog!). I must have
> > looked pretty silly 'cause I was still in my pajamas
> > (this flu has really got me down).

Don't leave us hanging, what happended next? How long were you in the
door? If you ever make it to CT, you'll have to recount the tale in
person.

Great story though. I'm sure we all have one like it.

Dave Cover, another damn Yankee with an EV.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*



> On 23 Mar 2008 at 9:01, electroauto.ru wrote:
> 
> > I wonder if somebody have some expirience with TODD PC-45?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

: Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger


> Lee Hart mailed me a copy of that schematic, and gave
> me permission to put it on line here:
> 
> http://www.ciciora.com/EV/pc30.pdf


Yup, that's the same one I have.

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 66.7lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger*

This is what I have for the Todds. I don't remember where I got it from - 
(view with fixed font)

Model PC20L PC30 PC40L PC40
VDC Input 96-144 150-190 96-144 150-190
Watts 345 450 690 560
Amps Draw on Pack Divide stated Watts by Pack Voltage
Output Volts DC Max output can be adjusted with a jumper
disconnected is lower voltage, connected is higher voltage
0 - 80% load 13.2/13.8 13.2/13.8 13.2/13.8 13.2/13.8
Full Load 12 12 12 12
Max amps out 20 30 40 40

Weight 4 lb 4 lb 6 lb 6 lb
width 7.25 in 7.25 in 7.25 in 7.25 in
length 6.75 in 6.75 in 13.5 in 13.5 in
height 4 in 4 in 4 in 4 in
Price prior
to 1995 $185 $175 $205 $205 

HTH,

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 66.7lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

